# clipping?



## chandab (May 7, 2013)

Do you clip your donkeys? If so, how long for the hair to get back to normal after clipping. I have a coming yearling jennet, I believe her dam is a longer haired donkey and her sire short-haired; she's looking pretty scraggly and its starting to get warm, so considering clipping her, if its appropriate.

Thanks.


----------



## Helicopter (May 8, 2013)

I've often wondered about that too. I have a long haired donkey. Took her to a couple of shows but she always looked so scraggly compared to the sleek short haired ones. Fortunately the judge could see past the shag pile.


----------



## chandab (May 10, 2013)

I posted to the Yahoo mini donk forum, and got several answers, most basically saying no problem. One responder said she just clipped the body on her mini donks leaving the head and legs; leave the legs for fly protection (donks really hate the flies), and sounded like she left the head as she had the long-hairs, so it left that long-haired donk characteristic fuzzy forehead (might be wrong on the reasoning, just going from memory, which isn't too great). I know I've seen pics of a clipped out donkey jack that is shown by its owner and boy is he shiny, but I don't know if he's a long-hair or not.


----------



## chandab (May 19, 2013)

I clipped her. She was so good.


----------



## diamond c (Jul 7, 2013)

*I'm no expert by no means, but I clip my donkeys, and know others that do also. I don't show mine as of yet. I just think they look better and feel like they feel cooler.*


----------



## JustJuls (Jul 20, 2013)

I think it might to late this year to clip my guy but definitely next year.


----------



## diamond c (Jul 21, 2013)

I agree. I'm probobly going to do thier mane one more time, and let the rest go.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (May 28, 2020)

@chandab, I know this is an older post, but I'm just curious how long it took for your donks hair to go back to normal? Or at least how long it took to grow out a little. I just shaved my yearling donk and he looks.... pretty awful actually, I cried lol. Hoping the old adage of a couple weeks turns a bad haircut into a good one still applies.


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2020)

KLJcowgirl said:


> @chandab, I know this is an older post, but I'm just curious how long it took for your donks hair to go back to normal? Or at least how long it took to grow out a little. I just shaved my yearling donk and he looks.... pretty awful actually, I cried lol. Hoping the old adage of a couple weeks turns a bad haircut into a good one still applies.


I honestly don't remember, as that has been quite awhile. But, in general, a couple weeks for most equines to look "normal" after a basic clip without bath and clean up afterwards like for showing. You could try a bath and see if it helps; the early spring clips tend to be "dirty" clips, so leave them a bit more bedraggled than one with a bath first.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 2, 2020)

Thank you. I was just curious. He does look a touch better now, or I'm just getting used to him looking a bit raggedy lol


----------

